# Wheel adapters good or bad?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> As the title says, do wheel adapters (to change lug pattern) are good/safe or you need to stay away from them?
> I'm searching for a new set of wheel but there are not a lot of choice as a lot of you might already had noticed.
> Also where to find the adapters?


They're generally safe, but will put more of a load on your wheel bearings. Not sure how serious it will be. 

Expect to pay upward of $150 for a set. Not too sure if anyone makes them yet, but I do know some machine shops will make custom adapters. Naturally, this will *significantly *change the offset required for your wheels, so keep that into consideration as well.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sk8ermarc said:


> As the title says, do wheel adapters (to change lug pattern) are good/safe or you need to stay away from them?
> I'm searching for a new set of wheel but there are not a lot of choice as a lot of you might already had noticed.
> Also where to find the adapters?


You'll need a custom set produced. If you google wheel adapters you will find a few places that do it.

Here is one outfit...
http://www.motorsport-tech.com/


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Would like more info from someone with experience with these.


----------



## red_cruze (May 15, 2012)

The thing is that these adapters are generally quite thick so choosing a proper offset wheel will be your biggest challenge. I know of a few people running adapters on their Cobalt SS (also a weird GM bolt pattern...) and they say they have no problems with them. Honestly, if you get them custom made for your application, they should not cause any issue. But be prepared to pay big bucks for them.


----------

